# Poll: VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE TEAM DIYMA LOGO!



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you to all who submitted logos. Over 40 designs were submitted. While they were all well executed, some were better suited for the purpose (t-shirts, decals) than others. I've narrowed the submissions down to a top ten that are the best examples of what we are looking for in a team logo. Please use the poll to vote on 1 through 10. Multiple choice is allowed.
Thanks.

1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.








9.








10.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Hmmm ?*


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

tough choice ...i'm gonna have to flip a coin on this one


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

For those who cant see my contribution resized to a stamp...


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

I like # 10


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

k-ink said:


> For those who cant see my contribution resized to a stamp...




The attachment system automatically resizes large .png and .bmp files to that size. Send it to me as a jpeg and I will replace it.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

number 5 is great, clean and simple looking


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

sqoverspl said:


> number 5 is great, clean and simple looking


Looks like a current MFG's logo with different wording. Might be an issue there?


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm a picky bastard.. but I think the screwdriver fits the diyma bill nicely..


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a tough time choosing between #7 and #10.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

7 sucks less than the rest.


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

hmm i had a few ideas of my own....Too bad i missed the deadline =[


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i like number 5 a lot. 

screw driver? hehe i hardly use one


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

great work on all!! (seriously)

As much as i like 1, i also think, yep screwdriver through a cone!
Hence vote went for 10. Cars are what seperates diyMA from the other audio sites.


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi I like number 9 and number 7...................


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I like number 1 best, number 10 looks too much like a fish than a car.


----------



## Ram4ever (Oct 21, 2009)

Tough choice - there's some mighty nice artwork, and several really would make great shirt and sticker artwork - I could easily imagine being able to see them clearly from a distance.

Great work guys!


----------



## jimp (Jul 12, 2009)

#3 resembles the "xm" logo imo. #7 for me


----------



## marshallb (Jan 18, 2009)

I vote #7


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

#2 resembles the Beyma logo, not good. 
#3 is a bit oldfashioned? 
#4 makes me think of manga for some reason 
#5 is nice but the speaker is blatantly stolen from Realtek sound cards, or is it Windows 7? 
#6 I like, maybe a colour version would be even nicer
#7 is a bit plain but very nicely designed
#8 that font has been used lots of times where I live so that's a no
#9 I like but I prefer #6 
#10 is very nice, although those circles inside the d and a make them look like eyes staring at you. :laugh:

I've omitted #1 as I like it the most, even though I'd prefer the font off #6 or #9. Anyway I've voted for #1, #6 and #10. 

Well done to all of the guys though, some thinking went into all of these. I'd wear any of them on a t-shirt (apart from #3 and # 8, sorry).


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Should be a color and black and white version of each to make it fair.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

1 and 10


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I like #7 and #10


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I like clean and simple, so #5 #7 and #10 for me. 

#1 and #3 remind me too much of the (((XM))) logo.


----------



## keeloz (Dec 25, 2008)

Its a toss up between #1 and #7....i think im leaning towards 7 though


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

10# is a very nice design. Fits the aplication very well, show cars, Tshirts, etc.

As every logo i has to be refined a bit but the idea and the style is there.

My 2c, the "speakers cones" need to be more obvious. (They are speakers for me but...)

The car outline is nice and flowing. I should try a pair of soft elbows looking for not looking too fishy.

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

i like #1 just because it has the most to show for what DIYMA stands for (you know for the people not in the know???). #3 also does but does not look as cool in my opinion...but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## awejunk (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't want to say anything bad about anybody's hard work or step on anybody's toes. This is my first post here, but I am an avid reader of the forum and I do have to recommend you have a second attempt at this logo contest. I do happen to have a degree in studio art and graphic design and most of these logos aren't original and the one's that are are just short of "sucking." Anyways' just my two cents. Perhaps a second shot at this may turn up the results you want, I dont' see what the rush is to have something donw wrong. Isn't customization, discussion of experiences, and so forth what this site is supposed to be about? Snake it Twice "D"


----------



## rumble (Sep 15, 2009)

I like #10...IMO it's the best design and it's the only one that actually represents the 
idea of mobile audio DIY. I'd probably change the wheel design to not look so much like eyes, but that's my pick.


----------



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

cedoman said:


> I'm a picky bastard.. but I think the screwdriver fits the diyma bill nicely..


I also vote for number 1 in that the screwdriver, combined with the audio waves, suggests that this is a group of people who are modifying audio equipment. I also think it's smart to spell out what DIYMA stands for--without that, the uninitiated won't know what this refers to. The designer has also nicely paired the colors of the DIY with Do It Yourself, the M with Mobile, and the A with Audio. Other designs added the ".com" to show that this is a Website, which is also smart. 

There's no reference to the "team," though--not sure if that's critical but it's missing. If there are other references to the idea that this is a "team" in the rest of the messaging, then that lack of the word "team" is fine. Same with the idea that this is a Website. 

Of the designs, I think this is the only one that gives the viewer a quick idea of what DIYMA is all about. Some nice work with the others, but they all require a working familiarity with the organization. That limits their value.


----------



## brucesvice (Aug 20, 2009)

while I would love to vote, I can not find any pictures to view, only the voting booth ???


----------



## Hell_rider (Dec 23, 2008)

Number 1


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

the speaker logo.#7 looks more balanced.
i do like the lil speaker guy though


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

I like #7


----------



## CranberryYumYum (Nov 4, 2009)

awejunk said:


> I don't want to say anything bad about anybody's hard work or step on anybody's toes. This is my first post here, but I am an avid reader of the forum and I do have to recommend you have a second attempt at this logo contest. I do happen to have a degree in studio art and graphic design and most of these logos aren't original and the one's that are are just short of "sucking." Anyways' just my two cents. Perhaps a second shot at this may turn up the results you want, I dont' see what the rush is to have something donw wrong. Isn't customization, discussion of experiences, and so forth what this site is supposed to be about? Snake it Twice "D"



let's see one of your submissions champ


----------



## blue934 (Apr 26, 2009)

some great options! i think 5 visually says 'audio' but 7 is more Tshirt friendly.

david


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone thought of doing an ambigram "DIYMA" where it can be flipped upside down and still has "DIYMA"????? That would be neat.

-An ambigram is a word or words written to look exactly the same when turned upside-down.


----------



## blueZR2 (Dec 17, 2008)

9 is clean and dosen't look to much like existing logos in the audio world


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

#10...


----------



## luffy82 (Dec 18, 2007)

i vote for #7


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Just a little explanation for my contribution, #3, if it does not look "as cool" or looks a bit "old fashioned", it's because we were requested to design a logo that would work well for screen-printing or vinyl lettering. All the options are quite nice, but it seems like the criteria weren't really outlined for the voters.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

*10* is the only option that comes remotely close to quality graphic design.
choosing anything else would make us look like a group of high schoolers.


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

I think we need another poll on whether we need to have another logo contest.....

anyone?


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

kroid7777 said:


> I think we need another poll on whether we need to have another logo contest.....
> 
> anyone?


*x2, agreed.*


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Also, these should be displayed as a single color logo, not with up to 5 colors + gradients, if the purpose really is vinyl cut stickers and apparel transferprint.


----------



## CranberryYumYum (Nov 4, 2009)

would have been helpful to know the stipulations.. all i saw was "LOGO COMPETITION MAKE A PRETTY PICTURE FOR US"


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

CranberryYumYum said:


> would have been helpful to know the stipulations.. all i saw was "LOGO COMPETITION MAKE A PRETTY PICTURE FOR US"


Well, it was clearly stated in the thread..



> Hi All,
> *
> The logo will be primarily used on t-shirts and maybe vinyl decals*. Maybe down the road we'll have a banner made up. *So it needs to look good in one color*, but that's not to say that it has to be a monochrome logo either. Also, use your own creativity on the font and copy. Just remember the name of the group is TEAM DIYMA. Feel free to use capitalization any way you see fit. Meaning "team diyma" or "Team DiYMA" is just fine as well. The organization we will be competing in is MECA (Welcome to MECA!). For more information about the team and why it's being created, check the thread in the SQ forum. Thanks.
> 
> Mike


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

mr.gone said:


> I also vote for number 1 in that the screwdriver, combined with the audio waves, suggests that this is a group of people who are modifying audio equipment. I also think it's smart to spell out what DIYMA stands for--without that, the uninitiated won't know what this refers to. The designer has also nicely paired the colors of the DIY with Do It Yourself, the M with Mobile, and the A with Audio. Other designs added the ".com" to show that this is a Website, which is also smart.
> 
> There's no reference to the "team," though--not sure if that's critical but it's missing. If there are other references to the idea that this is a "team" in the rest of the messaging, then that lack of the word "team" is fine. Same with the idea that this is a Website.
> 
> Of the designs, I think this is the only one that gives the viewer a quick idea of what DIYMA is all about. Some nice work with the others, but they all require a working familiarity with the organization. That limits their value.


..exactly


----------



## oddyoh (May 10, 2009)

Voted for 1, although 10 is a clean design,it doesn't effectively convey the notion of DIY mobile audio to anyone not familiar with the website, and conveying that identity at a glance is the whole purpose of a logo. If I look at #10 now, all I see is a fishing lure. ( Arbogast Mudbug, anyone? ) Nice elements, love the color choices, just poorly purposed.


----------



## sekieh (May 26, 2009)

mr.gone said:


> I also vote for number 1 in that the screwdriver, combined with the audio waves, suggests that this is a group of people who are modifying audio equipment.


I pick number one... i carry a screw driver in my pocket... lol you would be surprised how many times i have saved the day.... ALTHOUGH... for the record i didnt remember i had one on me... each time i did have to use one... so now i do bring one with me.... but #1. looks real clean... i would wear a t shirt no doubt about it... #10 looks great but when i think of diyma i cant picture that logo at all... doesnt fit IMO... props to everyones work though...! ANOTHER CONTEST!! plz...


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

I voted more than one...I guess 3 but I dont remember which one...for sure I did number one...the screw driver fits well, with the forum...


----------



## CranberryYumYum (Nov 4, 2009)

why didn't you read it to me? .. :/


----------



## k-ink (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like we had a load of new members join just to vote!I wonder what the poll would look like with the noise removed 

ps

With regard to my wheels, I also wanted them to look like speaker cones. I did think of doing a silhouette of a muscle car, but I thought a euro style supercar swoosh might look more contemporary. But of course details can easily be changed


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

#5 looks like a knock off of sonance.....


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

brucesvice said:


> while I would love to vote, I can not find any pictures to view, only the voting booth ???


If you look under the voting options, there's a post, post #1 to be exact, you'll find the photos there.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

i know the votings over... they're all cool... but 10 is my fave out of those chioces...


----------



## dixondn (Feb 28, 2009)

Number 10


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Appears to be that the number 10 is mentioned alot !

Let's make it some other number ?


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you to all who submitted logos, and those who voted. Remember if you're thinking about competing and are interested in joining Team Diyma, send me a pm.


----------

